

American chief executives are not overpaid - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/node/21562189

======
ryanmolden
I was going to read this, but the site had a stupid pop-over that I couldn't
close on my mobile (well I could, then it would just immediately re-open). The
irony was it was trying to get me to subscribe, though treating a non-customer
to such an annoying experience is not going to get them to subscribe.
Consistently writing good articles might, but it is hard to read them to
determine quality with pop-over garbage.

